# Mayweather Pacquiao



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2015)

Any other boxing fans out there? Always liked Boxing and Kick Boxing. Even with all the hype for this fight hoping it will be a good matchup. 

Both are past their prime. Still it could be a good fight if Manny can rattle Mayweather's excellent defense. The odds makers have the unbeaten Mayweather as a 2-1 favorite.

I've been a fan of Pacquiao many years he is one of the greats and a good person out of the ring too.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2015)

in my younger days I spent excess income on Mike Tyson fights on pay-per-view. Heven't had much interest since his downfall, and the savings let me buy a bunch of knives :biggrin:

j/k spent a ton of hours watching boxing after I got out of college, as my dad had always been a boxing fan. Saw these guys every now and then much earlier in their careers, but it's been several years since I've watched any boxing.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 28, 2015)

Will be a good watch, though i wish it was a few years earlier in their careers


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2015)

love fighting... usually watch MMA, but totally gonna watch this fight... rooting for manny


----------



## _PixelNinja (Apr 28, 2015)

My mom won't stop about this match; she's a fan of Pacquiao. :biggrin:


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

Man I really hope this fight isnt a snooze fest, which seems to be Mayweathers game. My hope is that Pacquiao can run up the score early and force Mayweather to be more aggressive than he usually is. If that doesnt happen I expect Mayweather to win by a narrow decision.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 28, 2015)

I really wish this fight had happened the first time around...like 5 years ago. I'm rooting for Manny...but betting on Floyd.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 28, 2015)

Mayweather camp points out Pacquiao has not knocked out anyone in years. Neither has Mayweather. Most of MW fights of last few years have gone the distance with him landing more shots. 

Manny throws a lot of punches from different angles and has beaten up younger and bigger guys even though he didn't get the knockout. Don't think he will hang back with MW.

Not that it means anything but Ali, George Forman, & Mike Tyson all pick Pac Man to win. Oscar De La Hoya fought them both Manny ended his boxing career, beating him up so bad threw in the towel. I like Oscar's Golden Boy productions he produces some good fights.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Mayweather camp points out Pacquiao has not knocked out anyone in years. Neither has Mayweather. Most of MW fights of last few years have gone the distance with him landing more shots.
> 
> Manny throws a lot of punches from different angles and has beaten up younger and bigger guys even though he didn't get the knockout. Don't think he will hang back with MW.
> 
> Not that it means anything but Ali, George Forman, & Mike Tyson all pick Pac Man to win. Oscar De La Hoya fought them both Manny ended his boxing career, beating him up so bad threw in the towel. I like Oscar's Golden Boy productions he produces some good fights.



Okay...so what youre saying is I can comfortably place a bet for Manny to shut up all the Mayweather coworker fan boys I work with?:biggrin:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 29, 2015)

If they give you 2-1 odds:biggrin: I'm like you if it goes the distance MW has the edge. Unless Manny can hurt him get knock downs & just keep coming. I don't think this will be a snooze fest.


----------



## PushCut (Apr 29, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Okay...so what youre saying is I can comfortably place a bet for Manny to shut up all the Mayweather coworker fan boys I work with?:biggrin:



I want Manny to win very badly, but I would not even consider betting on him even money.


----------



## Mapusisoa (May 1, 2015)

Put money on may weather.


----------



## malexthekid (May 1, 2015)

As much as it pains me, I think Mayweather will win.

At their peaks I think Manny was the better boxer, but Mayweather would never have fought him at his peak, which to me suggest he is quite confident Manny is more "past it" than he is.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 2, 2015)

Maybe dreaming because really want a MP win. I have watched most of their more recent fights and I think he has a chance. Fights since 2008

Pacquiao
2008-David Dias MP TKO
2008- Oscar De La Hoya last fight MP beat him up so bad corner wanted to stop it Oscar agreed
2009 Ricky Hatton MP KO
2009 Miguel Cotto MP TKO
2010 Antonio Margarito MP went to light middle weight for this fight at ring time MP was 148# and Margarito 165#. Though he lasted the fight Manny dominated beating him up. Margairito went to hospital right after fight had broken orbital bone. MP has more wins in diff. weights than any other fighter.
2011 Shane Mosley MP put him on the deck 3rd round MP Unanimous D
2012 Tim Bradly split D MP loss controversial because MP has more power shots he took it in stride asked for rematch
2012 Marquez 3 MP had beaten him before Marquez knocked him out with a right uppercut KO loss for MP
2014 Tim Bradly 2 UD MP win
2014 Chris Algieri MP dominated putting him on the deck 6 times UD 

Mayweather no losses all wins
2007 Oscar De La Hoya split D Oscar lost but looked fine after the fight
2007 Ricky Hatton TKO
2009 Marquez UD This is one reason that MW is favored tho Manny beat Marquez twice 3rd time he was knocked out.
2010 Shane Mosley UD
2011 Victor Ortiz KO
2012 Cotto UD
2013 Saul Alvarez Majority D
2014 Maidana Majority D
2015 Maidana 2 UD Maidana could not get through MY excellent defense but he did not look at all beat up in either fight. 12th round MY dancing around out of reach throwing no punches waiting for clock to run out.


----------



## tcmx3 (May 2, 2015)

Not a boxing fan or very knowledgeable but when I watched a bit of tape on youtube my totally uninformed zero dollar bet is on Mayweather


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 3, 2015)

:slaphead:


----------



## Asteger (May 3, 2015)

Floyd was all defense and getting through the whole thing without making errors, while Manny was trying where he could to go for it. No wonder cheers at the end were subdued. Floyd is like a Mourinho-coached team, but without Mou's annoying cynicism and arrogance. Was hoping for a Manny victory and never watch boxing, but despite it all it was somewhat interesting.


----------



## malexthekid (May 3, 2015)

That was always the likely out come. Mayweather keeping his gloves and just scoring enough points to win


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 3, 2015)

No knockdowns MW excessive clinching when MP comes in, using reach right jab & legs to get out of the way. Same as with Maidana. The fight was closer than the compbox # show. However to his credit MW was the better finisher winning the last 2 rounds.


----------



## chefcomesback (May 3, 2015)

Saw something hilarious on IG , it was saying "someone should tell Floyd he is supposed to hug his wife and punch the guy in the ring , not the other way around "
LOL


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 3, 2015)

chefcomesback said:


> Saw something hilarious on IG , it was saying "someone should tell Floyd he is supposed to hug his wife and punch the guy in the ring , not the other way around "
> LOL



:rofl2:


----------

